# Ranking resurgent!



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

The current thread on ranking is way too general. We really need to speak of what, specifically, should be ranked. And of course our suggestions should be ranked! Here are my top five:

1. Funniest composer names (that Ditters guy is right up there)
2. Pieces for the strangest combinations of 11 instruments
3. Most fascinating facial warts (Liszt leaps to mind)
4. Composers' sex lives (quality, quantity, or both)
5. Best pieces you've never heard of (no peeking on this one)

How about you? What do *you* think is important enough to rank?


----------



## Air (Jul 19, 2008)

I need to stay away from this thread...


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2013)

Top 10 nicknames for Baldassare Galuppi!


----------



## Eschbeg (Jul 25, 2012)

Favorite Pitches of the Chromatic Scale
Favorite Strings of the Violin
Best Solfege Syllable
Top 10 Keys*
Best Expressive Marking




* Okay, I admit... this one actually sounds kind of fun. Here's mine:

1. E major
2. B major
3. D minor
4. B minor
5. A-flat minor
6. E minor
7. C-sharp minor
8. F minor
9. E-flat major
10. F major


----------



## CypressWillow (Apr 2, 2013)

Hmmn. How about ranking composers or musicians who died strange deaths?
A few who come to mind are pretty obvious:
Tchaikowsky
Lully
Alkan


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

CypressWillow said:


> Hmmn. How about ranking composers or musicians who died strange deaths?
> A few who come to mind are pretty obvious:
> Tchaikowsky
> Lully
> Alkan


...and Mozart, too!


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Some rankings of masses would be useful:

Most pleading Kyrie.
Most glorious Gloria.
Most credulous Credo.
Most sanctimonious Sanctus.
Most ovine Agnus Dei.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

1. Top composers who are the subjects of Hollywood blockbuster films.
2. Best concerti for instruments ending in the letter "o." 
(Actually, I can think of 4 or 5 instruments off the top of my head. Are there more?) 
3. Top 10 pieces most representative of their genre. 
4. Top 10 pieces that do not fit their genre
5. Top 10 composers that spawn gigabytes of discussion on the definition of atonality.


----------



## Ondine (Aug 24, 2012)

The least solemn masses ever composed :devil:


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

BPS said:


> Top 10 nicknames for Baldassare Galuppi!
> 
> View attachment 21358


Baldy
The Big Galoop
Skippy
The Italian Stallion
Chocolate Thunder
...


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Grandest Grand Operas
Smallest piano miniatures
Least tonal pieces of the 20th century
Greatest pre-18th century Russian composers
Your favorite composers that you've never listened to
Bach's greatest lost cantatas

And of course we still require complete rankings of all Scarlatti sonatas and Vivaldi concertos


----------



## Celloman (Sep 30, 2006)

Why are Polls Annoying and a Complete Waste of Time? (10 choices)

Oh wait, this isn't about polls! Sorry, it sounded funny...


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Celloman said:


> Why are Polls Annoying and a Complete Waste of Time? (10 choices)


Fish
Cheese
Bread
Orangutans
Pete Swobbler's Peach Cobbler
Manganese
Bratwurst
Spib
Loathing
Barry


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

Rank the top ten posters who start pointless threads when they should be listening to some music instead.


----------



## Perotin (May 29, 2012)

Name all the composers you know but of which you are not thinking at the moment.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Favourite canons by Pachelbel.

Favourite compositions with the word "Zadok" in the title.

Longest short composition.

Tallest piece of music.

Best Renaissance motet to listen to when eating chocolate digestives and/or performing open heart surgery.

Tidiest string quartet.

Favourite of Glenn Gould's fingers.

Least favourite of your favourite composers.

Least appropriate use of a D sharp in a piano sonata.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Weston said:


> 2. Best concerti for instruments ending in the letter "o."


I'd be hard put to choose among just my dobro concertos!


----------



## Sudonim (Feb 28, 2013)

Favorite KenOC avatar.

ComposerOfAvantGarde's next composer obsession. (Mahler? Saint-Saëns? Scriabin? Messiaen? Holmboe? segerstam?)

Favorite left-handed composer.

Favorite right-wing composer (besides Wagner).


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2013)

Sudonim said:


> ComposerOfAvantGarde's next composer obsession. (Mahler? Saint-Saëns? Scriabin? Messiaen? Holmboe? segerstam?)


I pick Haydn!!!


----------

